# The Yellow School Bus: A Historical Perspective



## FastTrax (Nov 10, 2020)

Part 1 of 8











www.schoolbusfleet.com

www.stnonline.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_bus


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 10, 2020)

worst days of my life were spent on one of those. lol!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 11, 2020)

Part 2 of 8









www.napt.org/nsbsw

www.yellowbuses.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:School_buses


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 11, 2020)

Part 3 of 8











www.americanschoolbuscouncil.org

www.nhtsa.gov/road-safety/school-bus-safety

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/School_bus_by_country


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 11, 2020)

Part 4 of 8











www.facebook.com/schoolbuscentral

www.twitter.com/schoolbusfleet?lang=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_school_bus_manufacturers


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2020)

When I started school, the buses were any color you wanted them to be. Yellow hadn’t caught on yet. My country school bus was brown with a silver top. Mr. Pooler was our driver and owner.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 11, 2020)

OMGOSH thank you, thank you.  He’s going to love this, I may have to wrestle him to get my Ipad back.  . But the picture of the inside of the bus is priceless!  He is always asking for a picture of the inside of a school bus.  He will be so happy!!

He remembers the number of every school bus he ever rode on.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2020)

The thing that I remember most was the fire drills.



Also on the last day of school, our driver would take us to an ice cream stand and treat us all to a cone.  

Imagine the outrage if a driver took a bunch of kids off their route today for something like that.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 11, 2020)

Part 5 of 8











www.twitter.com/schoolbusdigest

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magic_School_Bus


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 11, 2020)

Part 6 of 8









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magic_School_Bus_(TV_series)


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 11, 2020)

When I was a kid in NYC, the school buses were blue and even said "Bluebird" on them where you would see the manufacturer's name tag.  Later, in California, we had yellow school buses as depicted in this thread.

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 11, 2020)

Part 7 of 8











www.facebook.com/nsta1/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

I remember the steering wheels being even bigger on the city buses, and some steering wheels even had a little round knob sticking out of the steering wheel itself, which the bud driver could grab hold of and use when turning the steering wheel instead of grabbing and pulling the wheel itself.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> When I was a kid in NYC, the school buses were blue and even said "Bluebird" on them where you would see the manufacturer's name tag.  Later, in California, we had yellow school buses as depicted in this thread.
> 
> Tony


Yep, I remember the Bluebird name, too, Tony!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 11, 2020)

Part 8 of 8































https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu_q2aX7DxfW8BkyNYMS7GA/videos

https://www.youtube.com/c/icbus/videos

www.dailymotion.com/video/x66n7o6

www.dailymotion.com/video/x6kugsq

www.dailymotion.com/video/x3gw5wy

www.dailymotion.com/video/x623lra

www.dailymotion.com/video/x6i8bni


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember the steering wheels being even bigger on the city buses, and some steering wheels even had a little round knob sticking out of the steering wheel itself, which the bud driver could grab hold of and use when turning the steering wheel instead of grabbing and pulling the wheel itself.



WOW Aunti M. you just took me down memory lane. I remember those from the early 60's. If they were not available locally they would order them from the J.C. Whitney mail order catalog. I never had one but some of my more risk taking friends on the Sandbar had them and had different names for them. Some socially acceptable and one that was not very nice to say and in some towns in Suffolk County could get ones head caved in and their Z-28 taken from them.

Read this.











www.suicideknob.net

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brodie_knob


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 11, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> WOW Aunti M. you just took me down memory lane. I remember those from the early 60's. If they were not available locally they would order them from the J.C. Whitney mail order catalog. I never had one but some of my more risk taking friends on the Sandbar had them and had different names for them. Some socially acceptable and one that was not very nice to say and in some towns in Suffolk County could get ones head caved in and their Z-28 taken from them.
> 
> Read this.
> 
> ...


OMG! 

That is so totally awesome. Fast!

EXACTLY how I remember them!

Yes, a wonderful walk down memory lane indeed!

Thanks so much for this!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 17, 2020)

Son went into lockdown so couldn’t see this last Saturday, supposed to be able to get him this Saturday


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 17, 2020)

Wonderful Trax.  I did have a suicide spinner and loved using it.  Never saw one on a school bus though.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Part 3 of 8
> 
> View attachment 132910
> 
> ...


The third picture down is his favorite although he also really liked the video of the girls backpack stuck in the door as well.  I told him in the car that you put the pictures on for him to see.  His response was an excited “really?  He really did that for me?  How nice.” 

When we got home he walks into the house, sits right down, and says “ok, where are the pictures?”  . after viewing them he says his roommate will be jealous.  Thanks again, he LOVED them @FastTrax


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Part 3 of 8
> 
> View attachment 132910
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Phoenix (Nov 22, 2020)

The kids where I live still ride the yellow school buses.  One goes by at 9 am and 4 pm now during the covid crisis unless they are on lockdown.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)




----------

